# Survey shows 64% of business people are stuck-up narrow-minded wankers



## rosa (Dec 29, 2005)

The BBC word it a bit differently


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2005)

i'm not surprised about the poor news for people with scouse or brum accents. i am surprised it's needed a survey done about it.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 29, 2005)

i think it's one of those things known by everybody except those with respected accents.


----------



## poet (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, as a Liverpudlian I can see the logic - of the people I knew growing up, anyone with any degree of aspiration started hiding their accents because of the prejudice against scousers. A self-fulfilling prophecy perhaps, but in my experience fairly accurate.


----------



## JTG (Dec 29, 2005)

West Country and Welsh weren't far behind Scouse and Brummy 

I wouldn't say I've experienced much out and out prejudice but I've certainly heard enough repetitive, unfunny, condescending 'jokes' about my Bris accent.

They can fuck off imho


----------



## moose (Dec 29, 2005)

What a pointless pile of steaming shite. It all depends what your business it - if you're selling to scousers, my bet is you'll do better with a scouse accent.

Even their stats don't add up - according to Mr Khalid Aziz (hmmmm!) an Indian accent is 'prized', despite the fact only 25% of business people thought it was an asset. And he says that sounding like Vera Duckworth is detrimental, despite not including any figures for Mancunian accents as acted by people from Leeds.   

Quiet day for news, obviously.


----------



## Red Faction (Dec 29, 2005)

im pretty surprised by that survey
obviously if you've got such a thick west country/geordie/glawegian accent that no-one bar locals can understand you 
you'll be prejudiced

but saying 






			
				BBC said:
			
		

> only 24% of executives consider those with a Scouse accent to be hardworking.


   thats fucked up 
as is saying if you have an indian accent you MUST be reliable

load of bollocks

bunch of cunts


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 29, 2005)

Can I just say that I have a scouse accent (well, Birkenhead which is near enough) and I am lazy and shiftless (although I am really good at bluffing, bullshitting and being incredibly productive for short bursts when I have to be in order to get paid)


----------



## rosa (Dec 30, 2005)

poet said:
			
		

> Well, as a Liverpudlian I can see the logic - of the people I knew growing up, anyone with any degree of aspiration started hiding their accents because of the prejudice against scousers. A self-fulfilling prophecy perhaps, but in my experience fairly accurate.


The article on the survey in the Independent quoted Beryl Bainbridge as saying she 'abandoned' her accent at an early age in order to succeed.Not sure if that's her same excuse for slagging the city off every chance she gets and saying that Liverpool fans 'probably behaved disgracefully' at Hillsborough.  
i will admit that i disguised my accent to get on in my last job,but that's because the thick Stockport bastards couldn't understand a word i was saying.


----------



## Velouria (Dec 30, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> And he says that sounding like Vera Duckworth is detrimental, despite not including any figures for Mancunian accents as acted by people from Leeds.


 hehe


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Dec 30, 2005)

If a regional accent so undesirable why is it that Digby Jones - who doesne't have a regional accent -- always sound like a total cunt?


----------



## snadge (Dec 30, 2005)

I must admit the only thing I agreed with in that article was don't use localised words, the rest is tosh.

I as a geordie am proud of my accent and the amount of high flyers that I have met with a geordie accent that are also proud of their roots is testamant enough for me.

saying that there is a difference to speaking with a geordie twang correctly and bastrdising language for your own ends, there are geordies that even I can't understand and they think that's cool, they exagerate the accent if you will, for effect.

even the high up politicos don't hide there geordie roots.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 30, 2005)

One of my friends ex bosses told her to 'lose her northern accent' when she was working in London (He was a northerner too and thought he was giving her good advice). 

She hardly even has a flaming accent in the first place..


----------



## trashpony (Dec 30, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> even the high up politicos don't hide there geordie roots.



That's cos Geordie accents are sexy - everyone knows that


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 30, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> i'm not surprised about the poor news for people with scouse or brum accents. i am surprised it's needed a survey done about it.




So am I, after years of brainwashing about Scouse scallies at Glastonbury festival on another internet forum, and my own experience of visiting Liverpool in the past if I hear a Scouse accent these days I automatically check to see if I still have my wallet.


----------



## snadge (Dec 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> So am I, after years of brainwashing about Scouse scallies at Glastonbury festival on another internet forum, and my own experience of visiting Liverpool in the past if I hear a Scouse accent these days I automatically check to see if I still have my wallet.



tut tut toby


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 30, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> tut tut toby




I am not to blame for their terrible reputation as petty criminals, that appears to be a collective self inflicted injury on their part.


----------



## chio (Dec 30, 2005)

Unless you want us all to come on your South West forum and post about comboine 'arrrvesters, stop posting up this rubbish on here Toby.


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 30, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> Unless you want us all to come on your South West forum and post about comboine 'arrrvesters, stop posting up this rubbish on here Toby.




Don't blame me, have a go on the e-festivals website.


----------



## toggle (Dec 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Don't blame me, have a go on the e-festivals website.




are they repeating it here toby?


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 30, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> are they repeating it here toby?




It was repeated for some reason, (when I just did a web search) on a recent thread on U75 about Boris Johnson.


----------



## killer b (Dec 30, 2005)

how odd... i'm sure i read not too long ago that call-centres like to use people with scouse accents because people find it friendly & approachable...

and please piss off with yer scousebaiting toby. it makes you look like a twat.


----------



## toggle (Dec 30, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> how odd... i'm sure i read not too long ago that call-centres like to use people with scouse accents because people find it friendly & approachable...



That and they seem to have a ready supply of scousers to work in them.


----------



## toggle (Dec 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> It was repeated for some reason, (when I just did a web search) on a recent thread on U75 about Boris Johnson.




and that means you have to repeat it again here?


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 30, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> how odd... i'm sure i read not too long ago that call-centres like to use people with scouse accents because people find it friendly & approachable...
> 
> and please piss off with yer scousebaiting toby. it makes you look like a twat.



I would point out I am not doing any scouse baiting. I merely recounted what has been a theme on the e-festivals website for many years about bandits at Glastonbury festival. My own experience of Liverpool is not a happy memory, but then it was the Parliament Street area in the 1970s and the John Lewis charity hostel.


----------



## killer b (Dec 30, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> That and they seem to have a ready supply of scousers to work in them.


this is certainly true. sadly.


----------



## killer b (Dec 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I would point out I am not doing any scouse baiting.


how odd... cause it seems to me that every time anyone mentions liverpool, you pop up to call them all robbers. i'm sorry you had an unpleasant experience  in liverpool, but you shouldn't tar them all with the same brush.

i've only ever had positive experiences of the place...


----------



## snadge (Dec 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I would point out I am not doing any scouse baiting. I merely recounted what has been a theme on the e-festivals website for many years about bandits at Glastonbury festival. My own experience of Liverpool is not a happy memory, but then it was the Parliament Street area in the 1970s and the John Lewis charity hostel.




funny all I can remember about glastonbury on the sterotyping front was being told by a huge rasta " don't buy drugs from the mancs"


to which my mate proceeded to and spent glastonbury crawling on his hands and knees gibbering, puking and pissing himself.


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 30, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> funny all I can remember about glastonbury on the sterotyping front was being told by a huge rasta " don't buy drugs from the mancs"



In that case I suggest a search of the e-festival website.


----------



## toggle (Dec 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I would point out I am not doing any scouse baiting. I merely recounted what has been a theme on the e-festivals website for many years about bandits at Glastonbury festival. My own experience of Liverpool is not a happy memory, but then it was the Parliament Street area in the 1970s and the John Lewis charity hostel.




So recounting, repeatedly, an anti scouse opinion, held by those on another board, is in no way scouse baiting?


YOur expereinces of Liverpool are your problem, as are my expereinces of being racially abused while visiting Cornwall by some complete ignoramus because i was wearing an indian style outfit. (Quite simply, it was a damn cheap way of getting maternity clothes)

Perhaps i should find a place where someone says all people living in cornwall are racist cunts and repeat that on a thread about descrimination against those with a Cornish accent? Would that be productive?


----------



## snadge (Dec 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> In that case I suggest a search of the e-festival website.



sorry but if I believed anything those idiots wrote, I wouldn't get very far in life


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 30, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> Perhaps i should find a place where someone says all people living in cornwall are racist cunts




Look no further than U75 there have been several threads on the subject.


----------



## toggle (Dec 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Look no further than U75 there have been several threads on the subject.




And would repeting that opinion in a thread on descrimination against cornish people be a productive thing?


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 30, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> And would repeting that opinion in a thread on descrimination against cornish people be a productive thing?



It would be par for the course on U75 in my experience.


----------



## toggle (Dec 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> It would be par for the course on U75 in my experience.




it would be with someone like you about.


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 30, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> it would be with someone like you about.




I am a mere amateur in comparison with U75 professionals.


----------



## toggle (Dec 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I am a mere amateur in comparison with U75 professionals.




So this sort of behavior is your attempt to gain professional status as a troll?


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 30, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> So this sort of behavior is your attempt to gain professional status as a troll?



No, if you bother to look back down this thread I was not the first person to comment.


----------



## snadge (Dec 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> No, if you bother to look back down this thread I was not the first person to comment.



but you were the first to "check their wallet""


----------



## toggle (Dec 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> No, if you bother to look back down this thread I was not the first person to comment.




you were the first person to make a comment that was intentionlly disruptive to the thread.


----------



## Bunglegroob (Jan 1, 2006)

The amusing thing is that Liverpool's crime rates (judging by the British Crime Survey, as well as recorded crime rates) show that Liverpool and the Merseyside area is one of the safest urban areas in the country.

To pick only a few: Greater London, Greater Manchester, Glasgow, Bristol, Leeds, Nottingham and West Midlands ALL have higher crime rates than Merseyside. Check out http://www.crimestatistics.org.uk if you interested. In recent years Manchester and Nottingham have had the 'honour' of the worst crime rates in the UK, but never Liverpool.

Whilst being a large city with its fair share of social problems, Liverpool is far from being crime free and so one person's experience of crime there proves nothing more than bad luck on their part.

Weirdly, however, there exists a lamentable stereotyped belief amongst the (I won't say thick) ... overly credulous that cannot hear the name of one of Britain's safer, lower crime cities whithout spouting nonsense about crime.

These people really need to have a word with themselves, they might be too igrorant to know it but they are in the same category as those with atavistic beliefs such as the Irish are thick.


----------



## soulman (Jan 4, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I am a mere amateur in comparison with U75 professionals.



hehe

toby you are indeed a mere amateur but you're welcome in Liverpool any time. There's a lot of localised state thinking to disrupt and your input would be welcome


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 4, 2006)

Toby, if you're ever back up here. When you're in a pub, ask for a 'hot leg' it's a local treat that I'm sure you'll enjoy


----------



## soulman (Jan 4, 2006)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Toby, if you're ever back up here. When you're in a pub, ask for a 'hot leg' it's a local treat that I'm sure you'll enjoy



Is that a wirral thing bernie?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 4, 2006)

More a Liverpool thing to be honest.


----------



## soulman (Jan 4, 2006)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> More a Liverpool thing to be honest.



I've never heard of it. What does it mean?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 4, 2006)

If I told you, that would spoil Toby's surprise


----------



## chio (Jan 4, 2006)

I just googled it and got... a thread off here and a post from Bernie suggesting it a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## rosa (Jan 4, 2006)

> The amusing thing is that Liverpool's crime rates (judging by the British Crime Survey, as well as recorded crime rates) show that Liverpool and the Merseyside area is one of the safest urban areas in the country.


 Still got some of the highest insurance premiums though.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 4, 2006)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Toby, if you're ever back up here. When you're in a pub, ask for a 'hot leg' it's a local treat that I'm sure you'll enjoy



My experience of Liverpool when I was a long distance lorry driver means I would not go back there if you paid me £1 million.


----------



## soulman (Jan 4, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> My experience of Liverpool when I was a long distance lorry driver means I would not go back there if you paid me £1 million.


----------



## rosa (Jan 5, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> My experience of Liverpool when I was a long distance lorry driver means I would not go back there if you paid me £1 million.


*breathes sigh of relief that tobyjug has ruled out any chance of Liverpool City Council spending £1 milliion of our council tax desperately trying to lure him back here cos we've missed him so much*


----------



## audiotech (Jan 12, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> My experience of Liverpool when I was a long distance lorry driver means I would not go back there if you paid me £1 million.



Ecky thump, I'd get my head down in the mersey tunnel for that amount of dosh.


----------



## citygirl (Feb 11, 2006)

rosa said:
			
		

> The article on the survey in the Independent quoted Beryl Bainbridge as saying she 'abandoned' her accent at an early age in order to succeed.Not sure if that's her same excuse for slagging the city off every chance she gets and saying that Liverpool fans 'probably behaved disgracefully' at Hillsborough.
> i will admit that i disguised my accent to get on in my last job,but that's because the thick Stockport bastards couldn't understand a word i was saying.



HAHAHA PMSL

nice!!


----------

